# Breeder list?



## Zera (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

So I've been toying with the idea of bringing home some whiskery souvenirs from UK back home to Finland, trying to arrange a trip *hopefully* by the end of the year. Maybe I'm blind but I didn't find a proper list of official or nameless breeders in the country anywhere. So far the mice I've seen on sale in the marketplace-section of the forums are quite mediocre, I understand however some breeders here have the extreme black-gene at their disposal? Breeding black selfs myself I'd of course be very interested in getting my hands on a few of those, and broadening my mousery's gene pool a bit.

So, my question is simply, who are the top breeders in UK when it comes to ba and /t? Cheers!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

We don't have extreme black in the UK and it is my belief that it doesn't actually exist within the fancy globally. Our blacks are a/a but they are so black because of very careful selective breeding, and apparently all of the "extreme" black mice in Europe and American originated from English stock - which means they are a/a too 

You could try contacting Anne, the secretary of the NMC? She may be able to help your search for stock. Her email address is [email protected]


----------

